# Miglior Detailing: White VAG Car Porn



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

me like :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Both look great and came out really well after you're handy work :thumb:

On the front wheel arch on the golf, has the arch lip been caught on something because it just doesn't look right to me . And what's special about the brakes ? yes they are big , but the calipers look like normal to me (please note I am NOT a VW expert...)


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on two stunning cars!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Both looking great mate, i love the lighting and look of your unit very light a bright.

What camera are you using by the way?

Gav


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Both look great and came out really well after you're handy work :thumb:
> 
> On the front wheel arch on the golf, has the arch lip been caught on something because it just doesn't look right to me . And what's special about the brakes ? yes they are big , but the calipers look like normal to me (please note I am NOT a VW expert...)


Yep the lip has been slightly damaged due to the drop of the car. its running KW clubsport suspension, and the wheels are 8.5 wide i think.

it has already booked to get the arches rolled.

The Brakes, the discs are 360mm and they calipers are from an audi S4. They are much better for the track, especiailly with track pads. The car is running race fluid and braided lines.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Both looking great mate, i love the lighting and look of your unit very light a bright.
> 
> What camera are you using by the way?
> 
> Gav


thanks mate, its a Canon 450d.

And the two Metal halide floodlights ensure plenty of light! they show up as much as a sun gun really. its just that you cant move them. there great for the roof and bonnets etc.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovely job, lovely unit and some lovely photography! Great work on all counts.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

That white Gti is absolutely stunning!!!!!!

Great work.

Now im off to ebay to find myself some of those Recaros


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Both cars look great. Good work :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Lovely job there... golf is ace!! not that keen on white S3's though.............................:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Both are sex on wheels! :doublesho

Also very well detailed and photographed :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

great job on both cars! really like the "lighting effect" pictures 

the Golf really needs some factory bi xenon headlights to finish the front off imo...mtm wheels on the s3? looks awesome!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is just porn i need a dark room to lye down in


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I said to the owner it would look great with some xenons on there!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic work and great pics!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great cars, great work and great pics... what more could you want :thumb:

Top stuff mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

i like these and it looks brilliant!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Short but sweet write up :thumb: Like both white cars!

Chris


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice pics and great work on the car!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great work on both cars - I remember the white MK5 GTi from the Tatton show. One of the best MK5's there, looked great with the seats and especially the rear R32 bumper and custom zorst - and the wonderful seats! Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahh tatton show was a good day. Great weather! Thanks for the kInd comments guys!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job on those babies, love white when finished well so well done to you.

You said you put bos (wax?) over a sealant, can this be done with any sealant and wax combo as long as the sealant goes on first?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

two very nice cars there.


----------



## jontawn (Dec 1, 2007)

Really good to see some VAG cars, not sure on the white (personal thing) but both cracking looking motors with a cracking finish


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool cars, am I right that I have seen those cars before?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed. BoS - there's another one to try on the White TT when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Great work on both cars - I remember the white MK5 GTi from the Tatton show. One of the best MK5's there, looked great with the seats and especially the rear R32 bumper and custom zorst - and the wonderful seats! Very nice indeed :thumb:


That confused me at first a '32 rear valance on a GTI as the exhaust route is different. Great results on both cars


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> Now after the sealant had been buffed off (2 coats), i gave the car a coat of swissvax best of show, to add a bit more bling. This isnt the norm on white in my opinion, but it really did look fantastic after, ive used this combo a lot and love it.


Fabulous pictures and results on both cars! :thumb:
Really shows how amazing a white car can look.

What was the combo you refer to above? What polish was used?

Cheers!

Gaz


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of the nicest Mk5 and S3 ive seen. Love your unit too.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> That confused me at first a '32 rear valance on a GTI as the exhaust route is different. Great results on both cars


Looks like an ED30 rear bumper with the lower bit blacked out.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

remonrace said:


> Very cool cars, am I right that I have seen those cars before?


You might have seen the s3 but not the golf


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> That confused me at first a '32 rear valance on a GTI as the exhaust route is different. Great results on both cars


It's sporting a custom blueflame exhaust that sounds lovely


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Allblackdup said:


> Fabulous pictures and results on both cars! :thumb:
> Really shows how amazing a white car can look.
> 
> What was the combo you refer to above? What polish was used?
> ...


It was Swissvax cleaner fluid pro used with the rotary


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> It was Swissvax cleaner fluid pro used with the rotary


And then the Best of Show?

Cheers!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry maye, I see some zaino after the cfp then bos!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

That golf is faaaaaaaantastic looking!  making me want one so much!

good work!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work i love white cars


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Am in heaven!! :lol:

Great work!!

:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Blummin lovely photography. I wish I could take snaps like that.

The set-up at Miglior looks very impressive there too.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks matt!  get yourself a canon and have a play around


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

that gti is gorgeous and hasnt it been in fast car before


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Top notch Jay. Really must get the Golf into you soon !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Both do look great but i think the S3 nudges it for me


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ben1988 said:


> that gti is gorgeous and hasnt it been in fast car before


Not that I know of mate


----------



## rs_t (May 18, 2009)

Great work on two great looking cars! Love the gunmetal MTM Bimoto's on the S3!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice dude ! Nice shots too 

Baz


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Im in love with that S3!! Amazing cars.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, nice photography!:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

2 very nice cars! Great pictures :thumb:


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------

